# Automator : récupérer une variable date



## Le Loupiot (6 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à récupérer une variable Date d''aujourd'hui dans un processus Automator.
Ce processus consiste en l'écriture d'un mail et dans ce mail doit apparaître la date du jour. Elle apparaît effectivement mais en fin de message. J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'intégrer la variable n'importe où dans le message (si oui, quel code ?)

Mon processus en détail :
1 - Obtenir la valeur de la variable Date d'aujourd'hui : je l'ai baptisée dateJour
2 - Nouveau message Mail, avec adresse du destinataire composée, ainsi qu'une partie du message. 

Merci,
Le loupiot


----------



## Le Loupiot (15 Mai 2008)

Un petit up ?


Je vais te déménager chez les développeurs, tu auras certainement plus de chances d'obtenir une réponse là bas !


----------



## ceslinstinct (18 Mai 2008)

Le Loupiot a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je cherche à récupérer une variable Date d''aujourd'hui dans un processus Automator.
> Ce processus consiste en l'écriture d'un mail et dans ce mail doit apparaître la date du jour. Elle apparaît effectivement mais en fin de message. J'aimerai savoir s'il est possible d'intégrer la variable n'importe où dans le message (si oui, quel code ?)
> ...


Bonjour

Automator/Utilitaires/Exécuter un script AppleScript


```
on run {input, parameters}
	
	set input to current date
	
	return input
end run
```

Va donner ceci date "dimanche 18 mai 2008 16:45:43"

C'est la première fois que j'ouvre Automator?  

@+


----------



## Le Loupiot (23 Mai 2008)

Merci Ceslinstinct !

J'avais plus simple  
Dans Automator > Variables > Date d'aujourd'hui.

Mais comment récupérer la valeur dans le message à un endroit précis ? Parce que pour le moment, la valeur apparaît toujours en fin de message


----------

